# St Peters Ruby Red Ale - Kit Or Extract Ideas



## GrumpyPaul (8/9/11)

Hi all

Working my way thorugh the 10 mixed beers I got for fathers day and really enjoyed a St Peters Ruby Red ale.

Any suggestion on how a kit or extract brewer could make something like it.

I am confident with using spec grains and hops with kits or cans of extract. I dont have the gear or the skill to move up to all grain.

I would love to hear how I might recreate something similar??? What hop is used in the St Peters???

Thanks in advacne for your help


----------



## enuun (8/9/11)

Hi BoroniaNewBrewer,

St Peter's has a Ruby Red Ale kit. I watched Craig of Craigtube fame brewed it on youtube. You might want to see if you can get your hands on that. Happy hunting. 

Cheers

edited with the link to youtube.
http://www.youtube.com/user/CraigTube?blen.../15/hh2JP4WMaNE

edited with the link to St Peters website with news to the kit release
http://www.stpetersbrewery.co.uk/artman/pu...rticle_70.shtml


----------



## J Grimmer (8/9/11)

Hi BoroniaNewBrewer,

I have seen the mentioned kits in my lhbs but the price has been around the $50, so figured you could get a FWK for that and i believe Craftbrewer do one, and so does the St Petersberg Brewery. 

I might suggest converting some ones red ale AG recipe to Extract with speicallity grain article to read if you have not already done so, http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=97. For example you could use Fourstars red ale recipe (link- http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1124 ) replace the 4.5kg ale malt with 3kg malt extract, use the hop schedual and speciality grain profile, as a starting point. I have read that the St Peters Ruby red ale does use some cascade in the hop schedual aswell. 

Good Luck.

Jan


----------



## isabellajames (8/9/11)

hey


----------



## stompin1 (8/9/11)

Favorite beer of mine along with Chimay Blue

i am brewing it next up with a kit from here
St Peters Ruby Red Kit


----------

